# Classical Music Titles



## ClassicalMusicGuy2140 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 

I have a very basic question. I am listening to Domenico Scarlattis Sonata In E, K 206 at the moment. I have a question regarding the Titles of Classical Music pieces. What does the "In E" mean and the "K 206" mean? I've also seen others like "HMV" and like "K 27/L449" what do those numbers and letters mean? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

the "in E" mean the piece is in the key of E. The key of a piece of music is dictated by which musical scale the piece is played in. Since the piece is says "in E" it is in the musical scale of E. For the other question i am not so sure myself. I believe it is like "opus numbers" which help identify specific pieces. Without opus numbers identifing pieces would be problematic. If a composer wrote 2 different sonatas in the key of C you would not be able to tell the difference between the two of them without the opus number, but if they were marked "Sontana in C, Op. 1." and "Sonata in C, Op. 2" you can easily tell the difference between the two. Hope this helps.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

K stands for Kirkpatrick number. In many cases, someone other than the composer organized or catalogued a particular composers work. The K 206 means that Kirkpatrick labelled this sonata 206. 

There are other systems for other composers. BWV stands for the Bach Work Catalogue (in German). Mozart has the Koechel catalogue (K again). These numbering systems don't necessarily reflect the composer's intent or chronological order. Some composers, like Scarlatti, have several different numbering systems. (I believe K only catalogues the solo harpsichord works).

Opus numbers, on the other hand, reflect numbering at the time of publication, either determined by the composer or the publisher.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> Some composers, like Scarlatti, have several different numbering systems. (I believe K only catalogues the solo harpsichord works).





> I've also seen others like "HMV" and like "K 27/L449" what do those numbers and letters mean?


And the L is for the Longo catalog.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

ClassicalMusicGuy2140 said:


> I've also seen others like "HMV"...


Isn't that a record store?

LoL.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Isn't that a record store?
> 
> LoL.


A record label, actually. *H*is *M*aster's *V*oice refers to the dog listening at the phonograph.

Click here for more history.


----------

